# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  در ثبت نام کنکور اقلیت های مذهبی رو هیچکدام زدم، چی میشه ؟

## Keiv4n

یه چند وقتی هست که این سوال ذهن منو مشغول کرده. اگه توی ثبت نام کنکور "اقلیت های مذهبی" رو "هیچکدام" بزنی، سوالات معارف اسلامی رو بهت نمیدن؟ من مسلمونم ولی این گزینه رو هیچکدام زدم و اگر سوالاتم فرق کرد، باید سر جلسه چیکار کنم؟  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## ZOLFA

سر جلسه جیکار کنید رو نمیدونم..اصلا نمیدونم کاری میشه کرد یا نه اون موقع !

وی فک کنم الان بشه اصلاحش  کنید...سایت سازمان سنجش بری..یه سری به اموزش و پرورش ناحیه یا شهرتون بزنید و سوال کنید

----------


## Keiv4n

> سر جلسه جیکار کنید رو نمیدونم..اصلا نمیدونم کاری میشه کرد یا نه اون موقع !
> 
> وی فک کنم الان بشه اصلاحش  کنید...سایت سازمان سنجش بری..یه سری به اموزش و پرورش ناحیه یا شهرتون بزنید و سوال کنید


من میخواستم اصلاحش کنم. ولی وقتی هیچ کدام رو تیک زدم کار دیگه ای نمیتونستم بکنم (یعنی تیک برداشته نمیشد)  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## _Zari_

خب هیچ کدام یعنی جزو اقلیتا نیستین و همین سوالای معارف خودمونو بهتون میدن.

----------


## ZOLFA

> من میخواستم اصلاحش کنم. ولی وقتی هیچ کدام رو تیک زدم کار دیگه ای نمیتونستم بکنم (یعنی تیک برداشته نمیشد)


الانو میگم بشه اصلاحش کرد...تماس بگیرید با اموزش و پرورش شهرتون.. خوده سازمان سنجش توی تهران..بهتون میگن جیکار باید کرد

بعد یه سوال واقعا حواستون نبود؟؟!

حتی اگه فرض کنیم بهتون دینیه خودمونو بدن...برای انتخاب رشته و ثبت نام مشکل پیدا میکنید

----------


## Keiv4n

> الانو میگم بشه اصلاحش کرد...تماس بگیرید با اموزش و پرورش شهرتون.. خوده سازمان سنجش توی تهران..بهتون میگن جیکار باید کرد
> 
> بعد یه سوال واقعا حواستون نبود؟؟!
> 
> حتی اگه فرض کنیم بهتون دینیه خودمونو بدن...برای انتخاب رشته و ثبت نام مشکل پیدا میکنید


اون کافی نتی هم احمق برای خودش همینطور اطلاعات اشتباه وارد کرد و من درست کردم. ولی هر کاری کردم اون تیک رو نتونستم بردارم.

----------


## ZOLFA

> اون کافی نتی هم احمق برای خودش همینطور اطلاعات اشتباه وارد کرد و من درست کردم. ولی هر کاری کردم اون تیک رو نتونستم بردارم.


اتفاقیه که افتاده 

بهتره فعلا اعصابتونو نریزید به هم !

تماس بگیرید با سازمان سنجش..حتم دار درس میشه انشالله  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Mehran93071

:Yahoo (50):  بهش فکر نکنید  :Yahoo (50):  مشکل خاصی فکر نکنم داشته باشه

----------


## Keiv4n

> بهش فکر نکنید  مشکل خاصی فکر نکنم داشته باشه


این استیکر خیلی مشکوک میزنه :Yahoo (94):  کسی واقعاً تجربه نداشته؟ (از سال های قبل)

----------


## niـhan

دینیت با ما فرق میکنه :Yahoo (20): 
دروس مهم‌تر معارف اقلیت در کنکورهای سراسری 92 و 93

----------


## Keiv4n

> دینیت با ما فرق میکنه
> دروس مهم‌تر معارف اقلیت در کنکورهای سراسری 92 و 93


چقدر مسخره. الآن اونوقت از چه کتابی باید بخونم؟ واسه ثبت نام هم که دردسر میشه. اصلاً باید زنگ بزنم سنجش اینجوری نمیشه.
نمیشه وسط جلسه دفترچه دیگه به من بدند؟ :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Black Swan

واقعا همچی کاری کردی و الان انقد شادی ؟  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## HaDJoon

نه اقا درسته اقلیتا خودشونو جدا میکنن به بقیه همون معارف اسلامی رو میدن الکی جو ندید!

----------


## Keiv4n

خنده ناشی از تلخی هست.
دمت گرم هادی جان. خیالِ ما را راحت کردی.

----------


## HaDJoon

> خنده ناشی از تلخی هست.
> دمت گرم هادی جان. خیالِ ما را راحت کردی.


من اینو یادم بود چون خودم زمانه ثبت نام واسم سوال بود که کدوم گزینه رو باید بزنم که مشاور گرام فرمودند هیچ کدام!

----------


## na3r!n

ینی چی خو هیچ گزینه ای نمیزدی چ کاری بود.... :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Black Swan

> ینی چی خو هیچ گزینه ای نمیزدی چ کاری بود....


منم تا جایی که یادمه نباید هیچکدومو بزنی ..

----------


## na3r!n

> منم تا جایی که یادمه نباید هیچکدومو بزنی ..


اره منم هیچی نزدم :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Keiv4n

من نزدم، اون کافی نتی زبون نفهم زد!  :Yahoo (21): 
خب با این حساب من باید زنگ بزنم سازمان سنجش بهشون چی بگم؟ بگم که اینو برام تغییر بدید، خودم توی مهلت مقرر نتونستم تغییرش بدم؟ بعدش این کار رو میکنند؟

----------


## Black Swan

> من نزدم، اون کافی نتی زبون نفهم زد! 
> خب با این حساب من باید زنگ بزنم سازمان سنجش بهشون چی بگم؟ بگم که اینو برام تغییر بدید، خودم توی مهلت مقرر نتونستم تغییرش بدم؟ بعدش این کار رو میکنند؟


خب راهه دیگه ای داری مگه ؟ زنگ بزن سوال کن

----------


## khanom.dr.albalu

من پارسال هیچ کدام رو زدم 
امسالم هیچ کدام رو زدم 
چون دین اسلام رو انتخاب کردی معارف خودمون رو میده :Yahoo (83): 
نگران نباش دوستم

----------


## Keiv4n

> من پارسال هیچ کدام رو زدم 
> امسالم هیچ کدام رو زدم 
> چون دین اسلام رو انتخاب کردی معارف خودمون رو میده
> نگران نباش دوستم


خانم، امیدوارم به هر چی که میخوای برسی. از اونور استرس کنکور از اینور هم استرس این. دیگه نزدیک بود سکته کنم.

----------


## khanom.dr.albalu

> خانم، امیدوارم به هر چی که میخوای برسی. از اونور استرس کنکور از اینور هم استرس این. دیگه نزدیک بود سکته کنم.


*قربانت
ببین هرجا گزینه ای بود به نام هیچ کدام و تو انتخابش کردی الکی الکی که بهت دفترچه اقلیت نمیدن
باید شناسنامه و مدارکت چک بشه که تایید کنن طرف اقلیته
تازه اقلیت ها هم با بدبختی وارد دانشگاه میشن
مگه این که دانشگاه تاپ بخوان برن
چون تو اکثر شرایط اعتقاد به مسلمان بودن اولویت اوله
دوست منم اقلیت بود 
همین شرایط رو داشت*

----------


## Keiv4n

> *قربانت
> ببین هرجا گزینه ای بود به نام هیچ کدام و تو انتخابش کردی الکی الکی که بهت دفترچه اقلیت نمیدن
> باید شناسنامه و مدارکت چک بشه که تایید کنن طرف اقلیته
> تازه اقلیت ها هم با بدبختی وارد دانشگاه میشن
> مگه این که دانشگاه تاپ بخوان برن
> چون تو اکثر شرایط اعتقاد به مسلمان بودن اولویت اوله
> دوست منم اقلیت بود 
> همین شرایط رو داشت*


ممنون واقعاً. از دیروز تا الآن یک لیتر اشک ریختم.

----------


## MahMoUoD

منم اقلیت های مذهبی رو هیچکدام زدم
همون موقع به سنجش پیام فرستادم. (از طریق سایتشون)
جواب دادن:




> پاسخ: با سلام 
> مشكلي نيست
> با سپاس

----------

